# Bass fishing shenanigans



## merrybassmas (Jun 3, 2017)

I left the link just in case the embed didn't work.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Just wanted to let you know that you have to embed your videos,,,,


----------



## merrybassmas (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks, I'm brand new at this.


----------



## merrybassmas (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks, Cmp1

I got it figured out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah,,,, just letting you know bud's,,,, I had a hard time also until I finally figured it out,,,, I'm on a tablet,,,,


----------

